# Ears



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been searching posts here about ear mites..... I just happen to notice Chico Scratching his ear so I checked it.... OMG.... it is all scabby and red!!! first thing I thought of was Ear mites... but then after reading several posts I found that Ear licking can cause a yeast infection and I should keep Kody from licking Chico's ears...... I didn't know ear licking can be potentially very bad.....



is this correct?? I bought some over the counter ear wash stuff that is suppose to 'control' ear mites(just in case).....until I can get him to the Vet this weekend.....

Guidance please!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*A home remedy for a yeast infection in the ear is to use the Monistat 7 or other brands for human yeast infections. Our Mastiffs would occasionally get ear infections from being in the water and since their ears flop over the moisture would create an infection. After a few trips to the vet she told us we could use the yeast infection cream for women that you find at the drug store. Its not as strong as the perscription kind but it does work, it worked for us many many times and got rid of it completely. When we took them back for a post treatment check up the results came back clear, all infection gone. Make sure you first rule out the possibility of ear mites before using the cream.*


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww poor Chico! I would be careful with the ear wash if it is medicated;the problem with ear issues is that mites and yeast (while both cause the same itchy results!!!) both need to be treated differently;... and treating one as if it's the other; can sometimes make things worse. A regular gentle wash should be sufficient until the vet confirms the problem.
Yeast generally has a fishy unpleasant odor; which you should be able to notice by sniffing them. Mites usually result in a black, cruddy residue. 
If Chico is scratching at them himself, an e-collar might be necessary to prevent him from hurting himself more. As far as Kody; that might be a little harder; you'll just need to make sure you catch him whenever he starts and say "No!" and redirect his attention with something else. It might take a while if he's used to this pasttime, LOL; but if Chico is allowing the behavior he might not mind it enough to know it's causing his troubles. =) Good luck and keep me posted! =D


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

If it's just ear mites, a drop of mineral oil and an ear massage to follow will help him out til the weekend. It smothers some of the mites, and will also allow you to remove some with the corner of a thin rag twisted to a point. It will also relieve some of the itching for Chico.

Once at the vets, go with the more expensive ($20 something here) one time treatment - don't go with the one you have to use once a week for 3 weeks. It doesn't work. The single treatment gives them immediate relief. 

I don't know about treating yeast in a dog (don't tell Chico I called him that ). The yeast may have him really inflamed, so the mite medication might have to come later, if he has both. I do not think the mineral oil would hurt a thing, though, as far as inflammation from the yeast goes, and it might actually be soothing.


----------

